
Facebook is trying to make the word “private” meaningless - dredmorbius
https://theoutline.com/post/7377/facebook-is-trying-to-make-the-word-private-meaningless
======
oldjokes
I think that even the most naive facebook fan out there doesn’t believe
Zuckerberg’s born again moment line about privacy when everything he has done
his whole life is to destroy all privacy worldwide and monetize it as
ruthlessly as possible.

He just wants to merge everything quickly under the misdirect of “privacy” so
that he can claim some technical reason why it’s impossible to spin off
instagram.

The regulators are coming. Probably not for a couple years, but Zuckerberg
knows and is preparing.

------
OrgNet
Facebook does make privacy meaningless... and avoiding Facebook increases your
chances of keeping some privacy but it is not guaranteed.

